# Filter Suggestions?!?



## Spgrooms (Jul 25, 2009)

So I am looking at filters just to do my research and keep up to date so that in the future I may know exactly what to look for when purchasing a new filter for a larger aquarium that I hope to have when I get a chance... and I was blown away with all of the options and I couldn't find a great site that went over every type of filter and which was the best etc...

So... I came here!  I thought maybe you guys would have a sticky about filters, but nope(that would be a great sticky, going over all the different kinds of filters and what to look for in a filter, if someone would get bored enough to type all that out).

So, I am wondering what you guys would recommend to look for in filters and what types are the best, canister, power, internal, gravel, etc... I already know to look for getting a 10xthe size of your aquarium in GPH but I am wondering more about which type you think is the best! thx for all the suggestions


----------



## Spgrooms (Jul 25, 2009)

Also, this may be a stupid question and may get the answer to it when I get the book in that I ordered but I was wondering if I what the difference was between filters for SW and FW aquariums, if it is a stupid question than just say so, I have a book coming in soon all about saltwater aquariums soon

This is the book I bought:
http://about.pricegrabber.com/search_getprod.php?isbn=9781890087524&


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Saltwater tanks almost always add a protein skimmer to any filter. But the rest of the filtration (sumps, canisters and Hang-on-backs) are useful to both fresh and salt. Salt tanks tend to have much better filtration because its a lot harder to do water changes and a stable environment is very important. But a lot of serious fresh-water aquarists tend to filter their tanks more like a salt-water tanks and less like the recommendation on the box. For instance, I like to put 2 filters that say they filter a 75-90 gallon tank on one 55 gallon tank. If you bought a used salt set-up you can convert it fresh-water with a lot of rinsing and a few media changes. 

There are a lot of choices. From inexpensive and ugly (box filters, sponge filter), to invisible, quiet and pricey (high-end canister filters and sumps). Figure out what you want to keep (type of fish and how many) and what your priorities are.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Spgrooms, choosing a filter isn't as easy as saying this filter is the best and this is the worst. There are useful applications for every filter.

The most common filter is the Hang on Back (HOB) filters. They do as their name implies, and hang on the back. They have a tube that goes about halfway into the water and they have a little water fall that returns the water. They have replaceable cartridges and usually have space for mechanical, chemical and biological filtration. These are good for most uses, but they are sometimes inefficiant because the output is right above the input, causing the same water to be cleaned. They are bad for fry too because they pump too fast.

The undergravel filter is another popular option. These go under the gravel and pump water through the gravel, up a tube and out the top, using a powerhead or air pump. This offers mechanical and biological filtration. These use the gravel as a filter media, and they usually require more frequent gravel vacuuming. 

The sponge filter is another option. They are powered by an air pump and create very little current. They pump water up a tube and through a sponge, offering mechanical and biological filtration.

An in tank power filter is very similar to the hang on back filter, except in goes in the tank. It pumps water to the top with a submerged pump, and up into the filter. The filter is just like a HOB filter otherwise. It has replaceable cartridges and pours the water out on top of the pump.

A canister filter is more expensive and usually more effective. They are better hidden since they pump water out of an aquarium through a tube, and then sent through the filter, and back into the aquarium through another tube. You can place the tubes where you want, so the water that was just filtered, isnt filtered again. They offer mechanical, chemical, and biological filtration.

A sump is probably the most expensive solution for most people, but is also considered one of the best. A sump is usually a separate aquarium or container split into many different chambers. Water is pumped out of the fish aquarium and into the sump. It then passes through the different chambers in the sump, and goes back to the fish aquarium. The benifit to this, is you can change your filter to match what you want. You can grow plants that will help with the water chemistry. You can add different chemical filtration if you need. You can pretty much make that filter the way you want/need it. The downside to a sump, is that they are pretty big compared to other filters.


----------



## Spgrooms (Jul 25, 2009)

bmlbytes said:


> Spgrooms, choosing a filter isn't as easy as saying this filter is the best and this is the worst. There are useful applications for every filter.


I agree, I wasn't saying that one was going to be amazingly superior and that I should go with said filter for whatever purpose used, I was just wanting the low-down on the different types of filters, and you did a pretty good job there, so thanks! I'm going to read over it a few more times and thanks tons!


----------

